# Work Permit processing time



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Dear all,

I have got an offer from my current company in Canada and they have applied for the work permit. The processing time shows 50 weeks due to COVID which is almost 1 year. 

Question: Has someone recently applied for a work permit and got the visa earlier than 50 weeks? It would be great if you can share your experience so I will know if it's actually 50 weeks or it can be less / more.


----------



## RedbullLight (9 mo ago)

I too have the same question. Can someone who has recently applied, please respond.. Thanks in advance.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

50 weeks is just a _guideline_ and not a set-in-stone rule... every application is unique and, as such, the actual processing time will vary and, as such, 50 weeks is given just as an average.

It's nothing personal against you/your nationality or where you apply from, as this is a question that isn't new and isn't just limited to Canada. 

When I applied for my spousal visa to the UK years ago, the processing time for the visa was stated at 15 business days... a few weeks prior to the day I submitted my application, the waiting time was <5 days. My application was processed sooner than that _guideline_ time (but longer than the <5 days I'd seen just before I applied) while other applications that were submitted a few weeks later were looking at _months_ processing time.


----------



## RedbullLight (9 mo ago)

Same question here too. For my CA Work Permit, I had given my biometrics in April 1 st 2022 in India and waiting for the approval. 
Can someone, who has applied during the similar timeline, be able to help with the actual time taken for the visa processing. Thanks in advance.


----------



## rj1975 (Apr 19, 2013)

RedbullLight said:


> Same question here too. For my CA Work Permit, I had given my biometrics in April 1 st 2022 in India and waiting for the approval.
> Can someone, who has applied during the similar timeline, be able to help with the actual time taken for the visa processing. Thanks in advance.


I am hearing it is taking more than one month after biometrics. How much time it has taken in the end to end process for you to apply and get the call for biometrics? Do you have an idea what will be the next stage after biomterics? Will they call for passport submission? Also just want to check if IELTS is compulsory for the work permit?

Thanks
Rio


----------



## RedbullLight (9 mo ago)

rj1975 said:


> I am hearing it is taking more than one month after biometrics. How much time it has taken in the end to end process for you to apply and get the call for biometrics? Do you have an idea what will be the next stage after biomterics? Will they call for passport submission? Also just want to check if IELTS is compulsory for the work permit?
> 
> Thanks
> Rio



After I submitted my visa application in CIC portal on March 29, 2022, I got a confirmation and the Biometric request letter within 24 hrs. Then I submitted the webform for Biometrics at a VFS center in Bangalore, India. And I got the slot for Biometrics on 1st April. And now I am waiting for a further update from IRCC. In between on April 10th I got an update in the portal that my Medicals are passed.
Upcoming steps: Once the visa is approved by IRCC, we will get a passport request letter through the portal. Then we have to apply for a pick up of passport and the courier will come and collect the passport, will be send to the consulate and get it stamped and return to the address.


----------



## RedbullLight (9 mo ago)

RedbullLight said:


> After I submitted my visa application in CIC portal on March 29, 2022, I got a confirmation and the Biometric request letter within 24 hrs. Then I submitted the webform for Biometrics at a VFS center in Bangalore, India. And I got the slot for Biometrics on 1st April. And now I am waiting for a further update from IRCC. In between on April 10th I got an update in the portal that my Medicals are passed.
> Upcoming steps: Once the visa is approved by IRCC, we will get a passport request letter through the portal. Then we have to apply for a pick up of passport and the courier will come and collect the passport, will be send to the consulate and get it stamped and return to the address.


I am not sure if this process is same through out the globe. Also IELTS is not required for Work permit


----------



## Syed123456 (7 mo ago)

RedbullLight said:


> After I submitted my visa application in CIC portal on March 29, 2022, I got a confirmation and the Biometric request letter within 24 hrs. Then I submitted the webform for Biometrics at a VFS center in Bangalore, India. And I got the slot for Biometrics on 1st April. And now I am waiting for a further update from IRCC. In between on April 10th I got an update in the portal that my Medicals are passed.
> Upcoming steps: Once the visa is approved by IRCC, we will get a passport request letter through the portal. Then we have to apply for a pick up of passport and the courier will come and collect the passport, will be send to the consulate and get it stamped and return to the address.


Did you receive your grant yet mate? My work permit application was submitted 2nd June and biometrics completed 7th June. Waiting to hear back from Canadian Immigration.

Thanks.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

I have received my work permit and currently in Canada. My wife also got the work permit. It's just that my son's study permit is taking very long time. The lawyers even submitted the CAQ but the CO has not responded yet.


----------



## Syed123456 (7 mo ago)

insider580 said:


> I have received my work permit and currently in Canada. My wife also got the work permit. It's just that my son's study permit is taking very long time. The lawyers even submitted the CAQ but the CO has not responded yet.


How long did it take for your and your wife’s permit to process? Mine has been eight weeks now but no update. The immigration website showed 10 weeks estimated processing time from Australia initially but its now gone up to 14.


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Syed123456 said:


> How long did it take for your and your wife’s permit to process? Mine has been eight weeks now but no update. The immigration website showed 10 weeks estimated processing time from Australia initially but its now gone up to 14.


Applied on 2nd Feb
Passport Request came on 14th April


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Syed123456 said:


> How long did it take for your and your wife’s permit to process? Mine has been eight weeks now but no update. The immigration website showed 10 weeks estimated processing time from Australia initially but its now gone up to 14.


Did you finally get the PPR?


----------



## Syed123456 (7 mo ago)

insider580 said:


> Did you finally get the PPR?


Unfortunately no contact from the visa office yet. The work permit processing time from Australia seems to keep creeping up. Was at 10 weeks initially, now sitting at 15 - Check processing times - Canada.ca


----------



## tommyboy1 (4 mo ago)

My medicals for Canada was done on may 17th in Dubai and I haven't received any updates till today. It's been around 5 months. And there is no reply even after raining the web form.


----------



## Syed123456 (7 mo ago)

tommyboy1 said:


> My medicals for Canada was done on may 17th in Dubai and I haven't received any updates till today. It's been around 5 months. And there is no reply even after raining the web form.


I received a passport request on 2 Sept 22. Submitted on 5 Sept 22 and received back on 12 Sept.


----------



## anand0701 (3 mo ago)

Syed123456 said:


> I received a passport request on 2 Sept 22. Submitted on 5 Sept 22 and received back on 12 Sept.


Hi,
How much was the overall time taken for your to receive a passport submission request post biometrics submission?
My WP biometrics from Singapore has been submitted on 25-July-2022 and I am still awaiting for an update from IRCC. Thanks.


----------



## anand0701 (3 mo ago)

tommyboy1 said:


> My medicals for Canada was done on may 17th in Dubai and I haven't received any updates till today. It's been around 5 months. And there is no reply even after raining the web form.


Hi,
Just wanted to check with you if you have received any intimation from IRCC about submitting the passport to VFS. I had completed my biometrics on 25th July in Singapore and still awaiting for their updates. Thanks.


----------



## anand0701 (3 mo ago)

RedbullLight said:


> After I submitted my visa application in CIC portal on March 29, 2022, I got a confirmation and the Biometric request letter within 24 hrs. Then I submitted the webform for Biometrics at a VFS center in Bangalore, India. And I got the slot for Biometrics on 1st April. And now I am waiting for a further update from IRCC. In between on April 10th I got an update in the portal that my Medicals are passed.
> Upcoming steps: Once the visa is approved by IRCC, we will get a passport request letter through the portal. Then we have to apply for a pick up of passport and the courier will come and collect the passport, will be send to the consulate and get it stamped and return to the address.


Hi, Just wanted to check with you on the processing time taken in your case post-submission of biometrics. Thanks.


----------

